# hoitaa pois päiväjärjestyksestä



## Gavril

(My underlining)



_Järjestäjät olivat käyneet Lontoossa tutustumassa vähän naurettavana pitämäänsä futurismiin ja halusivat hoitaa ilmiön nopeasti pois päiväjärjestyksestä. Toisin kävi: klubit hurjistuivat._


"The organizers had gone to London to familiarize themselves with futurism, which they considered somewhat laughable, and wanted to quickly [develop the phenomenon out of the day-system??]. It went the opposite way: the clubs went wild."


Kiitos avustanne


----------



## sakvaka

"Get something out of the way" would be an idiomatic translation, I think. _Hoitaa nopeasti pois alta_ is synonymous with this.

But how does this suit the context?  Well, I think here it just simply means "to hastily get rid of sth": _remove from the daily program_.


----------



## Tappahannock

Often the best way to translate _päiväjärjestys_ is "agenda," which can have any of the literal connotation of the to-do list for a meeting, a broader connotation akin to "program," or the wholly figurative connotation of an intention or motivation.

But sakvaka's suggestion is a good one, because getting something off the agenda in English would mean preventing it from coming to consideration rather than quickly considering it and moving on, as in the example cited.


----------



## Ben Jamin

sakvaka said:


> "Get something out of the way" would be an idiomatic translation, I think. _Hoitaa nopeasti pois alta_ is synonymous with this.
> 
> But how does this suit the context?  Well, I think here it just simply means "to hastily get rid of sth": _remove from the daily program_.


 My first thought was that 'hoitaa' was a misspelling of 'heittää', but then I realized that such a radical misspelling was unlikely. Is 'hoitaa pois' a neologism, or is it already a well established expression?


----------



## sakvaka

It's well-established by now, I'd say. It is very common to hear - even in spoken language - something like _Mun täytyy ensin hoitaa nää hommat pois alta, ja vasta sitte mä voin keskittyä suhun. _However, I don't know much about history.


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> It's well-established by now, I'd say. It is very common to hear - even in spoken language - something like _Mun täytyy ensin hoitaa nää hommat pois alta, ja vasta sitte mä voin keskittyä suhun. _However, I don't know much about history.



I do not consider it to be _hoitaa pois _but _hoitaa hommat /__ asia. _If you leave out _pois alta / __päiväjärjestyksestä_, the meaning remains the same: you need to get something done first. _Pois alta / päiväjärjestyksestä_ emphasizes that then it will be out of the way.


----------

